# حلقات فيديو تصميم منشأ تحت تأثير قوة زلزالية باستخدام برنامج ((( robot srtucture 2010 )))



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (10 أبريل 2011)

حلقات فيديو تصميم منشأ تحت تأثير قوة زلزالية باستخدام برنامج
((( robot structure 2010 )))


اخواني الاعزاء كيف حالم 

اقدم لكم اليوم مجموعة فيديوهات لكيفية التصميم الزلزالي للمنشأت باستخدام برنامج robot 2010

اتمني ان تنال ارضاؤكم وفي انتظار تعليقاتكم ومقترحاتكم









مقدمة هامة









ارجو من اخواني التصويت لبدأ الدورة


الحلقة الاولي
الزلازل وبرنامج الروبوت

http://www.4shared.com/file/M_60D1bp/1-_earth_quake_and_robot.html


الحلقة الثانية : الوحدات والكود المستخدم

http://www.4shared.com/file/ZADaFMKF/2-units_and_design_codes.html


الحلقة الثاالثة : رسم محاور البرج

http://www.4shared.com/file/TkgHgZCP/3-_draw_axes.html


الدرس الرابع : توصيف ورسم الاعمدة

http://www.4shared.com/file/uAtCxERD/4-_define_draw_columns.html


الدرس الخامس : توصيف ورسم الكور

http://www.4shared.com/file/MgAMT9nt/5-_draw_core_shear_wall.html


الدرس السادس : توصيف ورسم البلاطات 


http://www.4shared.com/file/iE75v3cT/6-_draw_beams__slab.html


الحلقة السابعة : عمل فتحة الكور في البلاطة


http://www.4shared.com/file/KZX0gCD5/7-create_slab_opening.html


الحلقة الثامنة : ادخال الركائز وعمل تكرار الادوار

http://www.4shared.com/file/9d1Ev9hn/8-_assign_supportsreplicate.html


الحلقة التاسعة : توصيف حالات التحميل

http://www.4shared.com/file/QasVnjml/9-define_load_cases.html


الحلقة العاشرة : ادخال احمال الزلازل

http://www.4shared.com/file/fE_wAcwE/10-_eq_1.html


الحلقة الحادية عشر : تعريف الموديل الزلزالي

http://www.4shared.com/file/JmGraR0N/11-define_model_eq2.html

الحلقة الثانية عشر

http://www.4shared.com/file/Lt5ww_vT/12-define_eq_analysis_method.html

الحلقة الثالثة عشر

http://www.4shared.com/file/9k5gcvei/13-insert_eq_factors.html

الحلقة الرابعة عشر

http://www.4shared.com/file/5AQJ0IRK/14-earth_quake_combination.html

تابعوا مسلسل الحلقات القادمة


*اتمني من الاعضاء تقييم الموضوع

*
​


----------



## haytham baraka (10 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير مهندس ايمن 
و لحضراتك جزيل الشكر علي ما تقدمه لنا باستمرار , فكم تعلمنا منك , و كم اضأت لنا طرقا كانت مظلمه
بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خير
و في انتظار اي من اعمالك التي نتعلم منها و بلا شك في انتظار هذه الحلقات التي اعتقدها رائعة بلا شك


----------



## م-خالد (10 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير مهندس ايمن 
وبارك الله فيك - الى الامام دائما


----------



## majdiotoom (10 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (10 أبريل 2011)

الحلقة الاولي
الزلازل وبرنامج الروبوت

http://www.4shared.com/file/M_60D1bp/1-_earth_quake_and_robot.html



​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 أبريل 2011)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الحلقة الاولي
> الزلازل وبرنامج الروبوت
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/M_60D1bp/1-_earth_quake_and_robot.html
> ...



تمت الاضافة

تم تثبيت الموضوع فى هذا الرابط

*مثبــت:* متجدد : ارشيف خاص بجميع شروحات الفيديو بالقسم المدنى ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7) 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## هانى عصمت (10 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## natik2010 (10 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله الله بك مهندس ايمن قنديل


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (10 أبريل 2011)

الحلقة الثانية: الوحدات والكودات المستخدمة

http://www.4shared.com/file/ZADaFMKF/2-units_and_design_codes.html

الحلقة الثالثة : رسم محاور المنشأ

http://www.4shared.com/file/TkgHgZCP/3-_draw_axes.html


اتمني من الاعضاء تقييم الموضوع

جاري رفع باقي الحلقات


​


----------



## ahmed arfa (11 أبريل 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (11 أبريل 2011)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الحلقة الثانية: الوحدات والكودات المستخدمة
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/zadafmkf/2-units_and_design_codes.html
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد968 (11 أبريل 2011)

شكرا يا باشا


----------



## المـــرداوي (11 أبريل 2011)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الحلقة الثانية: الوحدات والكودات المستخدمة
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/zadafmkf/2-units_and_design_codes.html
> 
> ...




جزاك الله خيراً م/أيمن

نستفيد كثيرًا مما تقدمه

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

ولكن هذان الرابطان لا يعمللان 

يرجى التأكد منهما
​


----------



## محمود مدكور (11 أبريل 2011)

الرابط التانى والثالث لا يعملان


----------



## reda fouda (11 أبريل 2011)

متألق دائما يا م. ايمن
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mlo5ia (11 أبريل 2011)

راااااااااااااااائع في انتظار باقي الحلقات


----------



## zzaghal (12 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا
ومشكور على مجهوداتك المفيدة لنا
وبانتظار باقي الاجزاء الرائعة
***
وارجو ان ابين لكم اني شاهدت في الجزء الثالث ( draw axes) اختلاف في احداثيات المحاور بين الشرح وبين المدخلة في البرنامج. حيث تم عكس قيم X و Y.


----------



## لابتووووب (12 أبريل 2011)

جزيت خيرا مهندس قنديل
ونحن في الإنتظار


----------



## نجانجا (12 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
بارك الله فيك 
​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (13 أبريل 2011)

*تابع باقي الحلقات*

​


المـــرداوي قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً م/أيمن
> 
> نستفيد كثيرًا مما تقدمه
> 
> ...






محمود مدكور قال:


> الرابط التانى والثالث لا يعملان





لابتووووب قال:


> جزيت خيرا مهندس قنديل
> ونحن في الإنتظار


​


نجانجا قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> بارك الله فيك
> 
> ​






اخواني الاعزاء اعتذر عن طول الغيبة واقدم لكم باقي الروابط وجاري رفع الباقي


الحلقة الثانية : الوحدات والكود المستخدم

http://www.4shared.com/file/ZADaFMKF/2-units_and_design_codes.html


الحلقة الثاالثة : رسم محاور البرج

http://www.4shared.com/file/TkgHgZCP/3-_draw_axes.html


الدرس الرابع : توصيف ورسم الاعمدة

http://www.4shared.com/file/uAtCxERD/4-_define_draw_columns.html


الدرس الخامس : توصيف ورسم الكور

http://www.4shared.com/file/MgAMT9nt/5-_draw_core_shear_wall.html


الدرس السادس : توصيف ورسم البلاطات 


http://www.4shared.com/file/iE75v3cT/6-_draw_beams__slab.html


اعتذر عن التاخير وانتظروا رفع باقي الحلقات


​


----------



## ashraf galal (13 أبريل 2011)

مهندس ايمن انا معجب جدا باسهاماتك الرائعة واتمنى لك دوام التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## سنا الإسلام (13 أبريل 2011)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> اخواني الاعزاء اعتذر عن طول الغيبة واقدم لكم باقي الروابط وجاري رفع الباقي
> 
> 
> الحلقة الثانية : الوحدات والكود المستخدم
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## طبويوسف (14 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك لكل خير


----------



## طبويوسف (14 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعل هدا العمل في ميزان حسناتك وحفظك وأسرتك من كل سوء


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (14 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا احبائي الكرام


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (15 أبريل 2011)

الحلقة السابعة : عمل فتحة الكور في البلاطة


http://www.4shared.com/file/KZX0gCD5/7-create_slab_opening.html


الحلقة الثامنة : ادخال الركائز وعمل تكرار الادوار

http://www.4shared.com/file/9d1Ev9hn/8-_assign_supportsreplicate.html


الحلقة التاسعة : توصيف حالات التحميل

http://www.4shared.com/file/QasVnjml/9-define_load_cases.html


الحلقة العاشرة : ادخال احمال الزلازل

http://www.4shared.com/file/fE_wAcwE/10-_eq_1.html


الحلقة الحادية عشر : تعريف الموديل الزلزالي

http://www.4shared.com/file/JmGraR0N/11-define_model_eq2.html


تابعوا مسلسل الحلقات القادمة



​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (15 أبريل 2011)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الحلقة السابعة : عمل فتحة الكور في البلاطة
> 
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/kzx0gcd5/7-create_slab_opening.html
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mlo5ia (15 أبريل 2011)

ايه الجمال ده كله 
مستني باقي الحلقات بفارغ الصبر 
جزاك الله خير يا بشمهندس ايمن


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (20 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاحباء في انتظار ردودكم وتعليقاتكم


----------



## صقر الهندسه (22 أبريل 2011)

الف الف شكر.. وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (22 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاحبـــــــــــــــــــــاء


----------



## mlo5ia (25 أبريل 2011)

فيه تكلمة للمحاضرات بعد 11 و لا اخرهم 11 فقط ؟


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (30 أبريل 2011)

لا لسا في تكملة وانا برفعهم حاليا اسف علي التاخير


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (30 أبريل 2011)

الحلقة الثانية عشر 

http://www.4shared.com/file/5AQJ0IRK/14-earth_quake_combination.html

الحلقة الثالثة عشر


http://www.4shared.com/file/9k5gcvei/13-insert_eq_factors.html


----------



## زينوسوفت (1 مايو 2011)

في انتظار بقية الحلقات على أحر من الجمر


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (1 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي ايمن


----------



## م.ابوحمزة (1 مايو 2011)

كيف اتواصل مع المهندس ايمن قنديل


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (1 مايو 2011)

يسعدني التواصل معك عبر الخاص اخي الحبيب


----------



## سنا الإسلام (1 مايو 2011)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الحلقة الثانية عشر
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/5aqj0irk/14-earth_quake_combination.html
> 
> ...




تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mlo5ia (2 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير يا باشمهندس ايمن
انا في انتظار باقي الحلقات ان شاء الله 
ناسف لتعبك معنا في الشرح و في الرفع ايضا


----------



## يوسكي (2 مايو 2011)

موضوع رائع وانت اروع بش مهندس ايمن


----------



## ابو فواد (2 مايو 2011)

كمل بسرعة يا بش مهندس...هناك فارق طويل بين الحلقات ومدة الحلقة صغيرة...نرجو الاسراع حتى لا يحدث انقطاع كبير وبارك الله فيك يا بش مهندس ايمن وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م-خالد (2 مايو 2011)

وبارك الله فيك - الى الامام دائما


----------



## زينوسوفت (3 مايو 2011)

في انتظار باقي الحلقات يا باش مهندس


----------



## hoiyemen (4 مايو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك. ونأمل ان تكون هذه الحلقات تامة ومستوفيه بإلإخراج النهائي لأعمال التسليح كاملة. مع الشكر الجزيل
*


----------



## menaisami (6 مايو 2011)

شكرا أخواني


----------



## رائد سليمان (11 مايو 2011)

الموضوع جدا رائع وشكرا لك على جهودك القيمة يا أخ محمد قنديل


----------



## رائد سليمان (11 مايو 2011)

نرجو رفع بقية الحلقات وبارك الله جهودكم


----------



## م.محمد عمران (13 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس أيمن على جهودك ولي طلب منك آمل ألا يكون ثقيلا عليك.

آمل منك رفع الشروحات على ميديافير بدلا من 4 شير فهو أسهل وأسرع ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## زينوسوفت (24 مايو 2011)

دائما في الانتظار


----------



## civilworks (25 مايو 2011)

البرنامج رائع ... 
و الشرح أكثر روعة ... 

من ه>ا المثال نستطيع التعامل مع أي مبنى في الظروف العادية ... و يبقى تحليل حمل الرياح ... حيث إن الزلازل طبقا للكود المصري الجديد يقتضي تحليلها وفقا للطريقة المتبعة في UBC97 -Spectrum wave

و للمهندس أيمن قنديل من اسمه الكثير ... فالأيمن من اليمين و القنديل مصباح ينير عتم الليل .. )

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (27 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي الردود الجميلة


----------



## wagih khalid (18 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس/ايمن قنديل


----------



## wagih khalid (18 يونيو 2011)

*بالطبع افادتنا هذه العمال كثيرا واللهم اجعل هذا في ميزان حسناتك*



مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> حلقات فيديو تصميم منشأ تحت تأثير قوة زلزالية باستخدام برنامج
> ((( robot structure 2010 )))
> 
> 
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا مهندس/ايمن قنديل


----------



## wagih khalid (18 يونيو 2011)

*engwagih*

جزا الله المهندس ايمن عنا خير الجزاء
اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا


----------



## محمدمحمدالضوى (19 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم جميعاً مجهود أكثر من رائع لكن لاتنسوا الدعاء لوالدتنا جميعاً ( أم المهندس أيمن بالشفاء وجزاكم الله خيراً)


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الحبيب علي مشاعرك


----------



## natik2010 (29 أغسطس 2011)

تحية الى الاخ المهندس المبدع ايمن قنديل على هذه الدروس الرائعة ونتمنى منك المزيد وشكرا


----------



## م عامر (23 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

كل التحية لأخينا المهندس أيمن على الجهد الطيب والتميز في الشرح وياريت لو تكمل فضلك ببقية الحلقات
بارك الله بك وجزاك عنا كل الخير


----------



## ج.ناردين (23 نوفمبر 2011)

رووووووووعة
دمتم بروعتكم​


----------



## BlackPity27 (24 ديسمبر 2011)

thanx a lot eng. ayman u provided me with a lot of knowledge in structural engineers softwares
many thanx and keep up the good work


----------



## تنوب قنوى (26 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك الله وألف شكر


----------



## civil.85 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

جزى الله المهندس أيمن قنديل على هذا المجهود الرائع

وفي انتظار بقية الحلقات


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (27 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وعليك يابشمهندس على ماتقدمه لنا من العلم والجهد وبذل الوقت...وجزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## علاء ابوعمار (24 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو مريم البغدادي (25 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## BESO222 (25 يناير 2012)

وين ياقي الحلقاات ضروري يا باش مهندس وشكر الك يارب وجزاك الله خيرا...
المهندس الفلسطيني باسل


----------



## mhmoodtaha (18 يوليو 2012)

مجهود ممتاز جزاك الله خير


----------



## hawkar1 (3 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## abdelrahman_ab (5 فبراير 2013)

*جزاء الله خيرا على هذا المجهود 
ونريد باقي الحلقات ضروري*


----------



## réda78 (5 فبراير 2013)

الشكر الجزيل لك أخي الكريم


----------



## MrHPaL (20 فبراير 2016)

مشكور اخي على الدورة
جميل جدا


----------



## MrHPaL (20 فبراير 2016)

المرجو على من يتوفر على الحلقة : 7 & 8 & 10
اعادة رفعهم و شكرا .​


----------

